# Posted labor rates



## wrenchit (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi guys, I am a part time mechanic at a tiny repair shop. My question is do we have to, by law, post labor/estimate rates. Or is this just a courtesy to customers. The shop is NC. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It really depends on your location some local/state governments require it for different items for example in Pa we are required to post state inspection rates and encouraged to post labor rates while it means we don't have to its a good idea so the customer knows what to expect. I would check with your local BBB for their input.


----------

